# Bay Flats Lodge - "October Forecast"



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay
October 2, 2016

*Capt. Chris Martin*
With October upon us, there are certain factors to take into consideration for those coastal anglers who wish to be proactive in their approach to successful fishing. Everyone should pay special attention to the fact that each day will be just a little bit shorter than the day before, resulting in a lessened amount of sunlight hours each day. It is at this time of the year that anglers can generally begin transitioning to the presentation of dark-colored lures, and can start experimenting with some of the more common plastic suspending baits like the standard sub-surface Corky, and its cousin the Fat Boy. Keep in mind the importance of the imagery of the silhouette of these baits. These darker, suspending lures tend to imitate a silhouette more symbolic of that of a mullet instead of that of a shrimp. And the darker the silhouette will mean better reflection of the bait against the sunlight beaming down upon the lure. The primary bite will start to come during the very early and very late sunlight hours, but with the days shortening, even the most infrequent weekend fisherman should be able to take advantage of these prime-time periods.

As you would expect, things will tend to cool-off a bit in October. But if that doesnâ€™t happen abruptly, the fishing patterns will almost certainly become somewhat similar to that of springtime, where the coolness of the morning will still be outdone by the warmth of the afternoon heat. With all of this, and with the anticipation of higher tides this month, you may find many anglers focusing their efforts primarily in the areas situated deep within the heart of the back lakes. The backcountry has given up some late summertime trout in the mid-twenty inch range at times. A couple key ingredients to your success will be for you to locate nervous baitfish or diving birds. Place yourself along shorelines consisting of patches of grass mixed with either shell, sand, or mud, and will like to see schooling mullet in these areas. Look tight to the shoreline for the red fish, and even in some of the more murky water covering the grass and mud. The trout in these back regions will be found over grass in the more decent green and clear water, but theyâ€™ll still prefer some of the sandier bottom structure at times. You may wish may also begin introducing smaller baits in these secluded lakes in October because I think that itâ€™s important to downsize in an effort to imitate the small silver shad that we should be finding in our bay system during this particular period of the year. Until next time, tight lines to all!

*Capt. Nick Dahlman*
Drifting shrimp and corks produced limits of trout and a 29" spotless red that we released after a picture. Water temps finally dropped with this cool front bringing North winds 10-20 mph. Fall is a welcome sight around here as the fishing will only get better.











*Donâ€™t Let Deer Season Sneak Up On Youâ€¦*
Open marshlands and sandy swamps covered by grassy plants, and nearly impenetrable motts of trees and brush, are both natural environs that make for a great attraction to the deer, and Bay Flats Lodge hunters are able to take advantage of both. Being less than three hours from Houston, Austin, or San Antonio, our deer hunting property is located along the coastal bend region, providing time saving convenience to hunters. Gone are the days of having to drive into the depths and remoteness of south Texas, or out to the far reaches of some of the more secluded western regions of the state in order to enjoy a trophy hunt of a lifetime. Hunting whitetails with Bay Flats Lodge means spending more time enjoying the finer things in life such as the pleasure of the hunt itself, the camaraderie of friends and family, and the truly finest accommodations and service offered anywhere along the Texas coast.

Our whitetail hunting area was developed locally several years ago, and the land and the wildlife have been managed closely ever since. In that we hold exclusive outfitting privileges on this hunting area, and because it sits just moments away from our Lodge, we are able to provide our customers with a whitetail hunt second to none. We invite you to experience Bay Flats Lodge, the premier hunting and fishing destination on the Texas coast for your next trophy-class whitetail deer hunt.

Remember, *â€œFishing here is not about challenging your fishing limits, but about the art of relaxation.â€ *Good luck, and tight lines to you allâ€¦!

2016 December Fishing Special
http://www.bayflatslodge.com/2016-december-fishing-special
You and your party can enjoy a great ending to the year with some well-deserved rest and relaxation as you savor some fabulous cuisine, enjoy first-class accommodations, and experience great fishing at some of the best rates Bay Flats Lodge will offer all year long.
$412 per person 2 Guests per boatâ€¨
$275 per person 3 Guests per boatâ€¨
$232 per person 4 Guests per boat
(Includes 1 night lodging, 3 meals, and 1 full-day of fishing
Live bait provided at additional charge, if requested.
6.00% Texas Hotel Occupancy Tax not included.

Three-Day Weather Forecast
*Sunday 0 % Precip. / 0.0 in* 
A mix of clouds and sun. High around 85F. Winds NE at 5 to 10 mph.
*Sunday Night 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Some clouds. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. Low around 70F. Winds ENE at 5 to 10 mph.
*Monday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Intervals of clouds and sunshine. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. High 87F. Winds ENE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Monday Night 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
A few clouds from time to time. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. Low 74F. Winds ESE at 5 to 10 mph.
*Tuesday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Partly cloudy skies. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. High 87F. Winds SE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Tuesday Night 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Clear skies. Low 76F. Winds SSE at 5 to 10 mph. 
*Synopsis: *
A weak to moderate northeast flow is expected today becoming more easterly tonight. A surface trough of low pressure may trigger isolated showers over the coastal waters Sunday night. Weak east flow Monday will gradually transition to a light to moderate southeast flow Tuesday and Wednesday, as low pressure develops over the southern plains. An increase in moisture levels may contribute to isolated showers across the area Tuesday and Wednesday. Additional showers and storms will be possible Thursday into Thursday night as a cold front approaches. 
*Coastal Water Temperature:* 
Rockport 80.1 degrees
Seadrift 80.1 degrees
Port Aransas 82.9 degrees

Watch our story





Watch Our Deer Hunting Video





See Our Acres of Wetland Habitat for the 2016-17 Duck Season





The 2016-17 Duck Season Has Already Started For Some





Download our App on iTunes 
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

Download our App on Google Play 
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

Join our fan page
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Mojo Sportswear
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Flats Cat Boats
Bernies Boats & Motors
Yamaha Outboards
Coastline Trailers
Shoalwater Boats
Old Victoria Outfitters
Brinson Powersports
Quack Rack
TTF - Texas Tackle Factory
CCA - Texas
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Port Lavaca Auto Group


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*More Pics*

More Pics


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pics Continued!*

Pics Continued


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Continued Pics*

Continued Pics


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Deer Photos #1*

#1


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Deer Photos #2*

#2


----------

